# Field champ blood line akc male golden for stud service!



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi I have a male golden retriever he is registered akc and has many field camps in his blood line I got him out of Toronto South Dakota. I'm looking to breed him with another akc golden preferably with some hunting background. He is an amzing hunter waterfowl and upland game. He points pheasants and has been doing that since he was about 2 years old! He has an amzing drive he will never stop looking or chasing a bird just the absolute best hunting partner a guy could ask for. He is 9 years old now and I really want a puppy from him! His dad was 11 years old when he was born and lived to be 14 and hunted till he was 12 13 years old. I live between Fargo and grand forks and I am willing to drive and drop him off. He has the short nose and big chest and is a darker golden. If anyone is interested or knows of someone who might be please let me know. My number is 218 820 6438 and my name is Luke thanks for looking.


----------

